# Joel in The Watermelon Murder (warning: male nude content)



## heartpatrick (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi All,

This second installment of artistic nude series for Joel took a drastic change in art direction - from the colourful series shot in the sunkissed abandoned apartment unit to a messy, dirty yet kinky and fun food fetish theme, of which the use of watermelon as a symbolism for sexual gratification is inspired by Tsai Ming Liang's ground-breaking arthouse movie <The Wayward Cloud>. This series is shot entirely with harsh flash.

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:





Pic 9:





Pic 10:






The full album is accessible here:
Heartpatrick - People 28 - Joel in The Watermelon Murder


Link to previous shot:
Heartpatrick - People 25 - Joel (Rubbles and Muscles)


Thanks all.


Regards,
Pat
Heartpatrick: Travel | Photography | Design


----------



## crazycreature11 (Mar 14, 2009)

good pictures ... nice lighting ... love the way he eats his melon


----------

